# Terrified of first egg collection



## pinkteapot (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm 5 days into stims on my first IVF cycle. 

I'm so terrified of having the EC procedure that I'm repeatedly on the verge of cancelling the whole cycle. 

My clinic does sedation and while most people say it's fine there have been a few stories in recent months on the clinic board of people having horrific experiences and being able to feel and remember everything.

It's got to the point where last week I had a severe panic attack about it. 

The clinic have said they can give me diazepam to take the night before and the morning of the procedure to help with the anxiety but I'm still absolutely terrified. My biggest fear is that like some others the sedation won't work on me, that I'll feel everything, and that if I tell the doctors and ask them to stop then they won't because they'll think it's just the drugs talking.

I don't know what to do. I feel so scared and trapped.


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

oh sweetie - what you are feeling is perfectly natural. Stop reading horror stories they wont help you. Let me tell you I have had four ec's - 2 under sedation and 2 under full anaethethic - I never noticed the differnce between the two as i didn't remember or feel a thing - i just came round from the sedation quicker. In fact (and you are going to think I am NUTS) but I secretly always really looked forward to EC - its the one time where the drugs really knock you out and you get to stop worrying for a brief interlude until you come round and start panicking about how many will fertilise etc etc    

Its like anything the anticipation really is a LOT worse than what will actually happen. 

They will know how nervous you are on the day and the anaethethist will talk you through everything step by step. Promise you will be back on here in a week or so going really - why was i so worried. 

Very very best of luck - i do hope you can stress less - i know its tough xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi   I totally agree with Hilly. I've only had EC once but I found it exactly the same as a general anaesthetic. The worst part was being a bit tired afterwards, but it's really not that bad. I took in my Zita West IVF relaxation CD and turned that on straight away, but I only remember a few seconds of it. I also wore some new lucky socks with toes in!  
All the best xxx


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

I was the same - terrified I'd be aware of it with sedation. Like you I nearly pulled out of the whole thing.

But thought 'what the hell' and it was fine. I asked EVERYBODY - the consultant, nurses and anaesthetist whether I would be asleep and the all assured me yes! And I was. Nice snooze and awake and feeling fine within 10 minutes back on the day ward.

I am actually borderline looking forward to the next one! You'll be fine. They do t want you in pain or scared as you'll move which makes things more scary for them.


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

I asked for extra sedation. It totally worked. Didn't feel a single thing. 
The worse part is the needle and that's not bad either.( I never look) and the next thing I remember is walking back to my bed. You will be absolutely fine. Px


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I was worried about this before my first one a few years back, but in all honesty the canula in your hand is the worst bit. I very quickly went out of it and when I woke up (despite just being sedated) I was completely high on the drugs they'd given me! Apparently I was very funny, but luckily I don't remember most of it


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Pinkteapot,

I haven't been though EC but felt i needed to reply as i know exactly which board you are talking about as i am at the same clinic, i am currently down regging but have purposely stopped reading the clinic board as i feel there are certain people on there that are being EXTREMELY negative and scaring others which is just not fair, i understand that they have had a bad experience but there are plently of people who have had good ones too and i think the perception of the clinic they are spreading to others is really unfair. The boards are intended for support to people who are in a very vulnerable place not for scare mongering and i think its a real shame it has left you feeling this way.

Anyway sorry for the rant but good luck I am sure you will be absolutely fine! And you are doing what you need to do to achieve your dream just as the rest of us are, don't let anyone scare you out of that    

Boo xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I've not yet managed to get to EC, but I've had dental surgery under sedation before, and remember NOTHING. I remember counting backwards as they administered IV sedation drugs, and the next thing  I remember (very vaguely) is being wheeled out to the car in a wheelchair, and then I remember staggering woozily into the house with one arm slung around each of my parents. Then more nothing until I woke up from a nap awhile later. Occasionally people do have atypical responses to sedation and anaesthesia (redheads in particular often have a genetic propensity to require higher doses of anaesthetics), but for most people this kind of sedation leaves you with no memory of the procedure whatsoever.

I would definitely talk with the consultant and anaesthesiologist about your fears, and make it clear that if you express pain while you are sedated during the procedure, you want them to provide appropriate pain relief.

Wishing you best of luck and an easy, painless EC!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

The level of sedation is only just short of a general anaesthetic! I've had 5 EC all under sedation and do not remember any of them, it's completely natural to feel anxious but it's actually one of the easiest parts of this whole process, your very much unaware of what's going on and it's over before you know it, 

Plus the drugs they give you are amazing 😜

Nic
Xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

I remember having the same thoughts before my ec in March. I was terrified that it wouldn't work for me and that I'd be in unimaginable pain. The going to sleep part was just like a ga, but much easier to come round from, I was up and dressed within 10 minutes and out of the clinic like a shot. There was some residual tiredness but probably more from the fact I'd spent most of the previous night awake worrying about it.

Your clinic are already aware you're anxious about it, I'm sure the anaesthetist could be talked into giving you an increased dose for peace of mind.

Please come back after your ec and tell us how it went, and how many eggies you got. Hoping all is very positive for you. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah honey, Im sorry people are scaring you  

I can honestly say that I am massively mardy and cried before because I didn't want a canula (it's not the needle aspect, I just have a canula phobia and can't even look at them on anyone else, never mind my own). However, I had a diazepam the night before and the morning of EC (and asked to be first in) and was fine. I have a stupid fast reaction and always come round super duper quick, but they know what they are doing and give you enough stuff to sedate you deep enough. I agree with the other ladies that it felt no different to having a GA other than waking up quicker and not feeling as sick.

It's completely normal to be scared, and I think the whole concept of everything building up to it is also super scary. You have honestly done the hardest physical bit by the time you get to EC so be very proud of yourself. I think we sometimes get a bit blasé about what a massive thing we put our bodies through, but you will be fine because you are a tough cookie honey don't forget that  

Xxx


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm with Boo, I am also at your clinic and while I've not yet been through EC I think one person's bad experience is perhaps getting other people a bit paranoid. It is scary but don't let the odd horror story get you more anxious than you have to be, like the needles and the stirrups and the yucky side effects of the drugs, and all the other uncomfortable and embarrassing and difficult elements of this experience we have to keep reminding ourselves that if/when we get our much longed for babies it will all have been worth it... Good luck hun xx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Same here
I was terrified and cried like a baby when I went in. 
Vaguely remember murmuring something about discomfort in a semi coma / dream like state? But it was a breeze compared to what I worked up for. 

I found just focusing on deep breathing helped me go out quicker! 

I had a reasonable amount of discomfort  AFTER but this was because I had 15 eggs pretty much all from one ovary (the other was being lazy) 
You will be fine. 
Deep breaths. You can do this!! 
X


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm generally an anxious person, and I made myself ill over the thought of ec. 
I hate feeling out of control, and was petrified that I would be aware of the fact I was sedated.
When I went in, I made a complete idiot of myself  , as soon as I saw the table, I had a melt down, tears the lot! The lovely nurse kept tutting every time I pulled my arm away when they went to inject (nice), but thankfully I had the most lovely guy doing it, who wiped my tears, told me i would be back outside in 20 mins tops, high fived me and told me I could do this!  
I was out for the count within a few seconds and next thing I remember was dp handing me a hot chocolate.
It really is so 'nothing' and isn't worth worrying about AT ALL. Hey remember, your doing this for a baby - ec is a breeze compared to labour, worry about that instead   

Good luck !


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm going to break from the crowd here and say I did feel and remember EC, and I had a lot of sedation but I obviously have the constitution of a horse! It didn't matter, though, because although I was aware of what was happening, it was completely bearable - even if you do remember or feel any of it, your experience of it will be patchy because of the sedation.

What I'm trying to say is, even if worst case scenario you're a bit resistant to sedation, it's still nowhere near as scary as it feels in your head. It took maybe 20 minutes and was worth every second. You can do it, good luck!


----------



## pinkteapot (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all, 

Thank you so, so much for all your replies. I really appreciate them. sarahsuperdork - thank you for telling me that even if I'm one of the ones who's relatively conscious, it won't kill me! And to the girls from my clinic - thank you for putting things in perspective again.  And everyone else for sharing your stories. 

I had my first tracking scan of stims this morning (next one on Monday). All is progressing exactly as they'd expect. My treatment schedule tentatively had EC for a week on Monday, but that may still change.

I mentioned my fears and the anaesthetist from the clinic just phoned me...

He told me to mention it on the day and he'll give me a higher dose of sedative than he'd normally start with, and start me on the gas and air straight away. I said yes please - give me as much as you legally can! 

I asked what would happen if I found it unbearably painful and told them to stop, and he said "well, we do have to get you through it" which was less reassuring but hopefully I'll be so dosed up it'll be fine! He also said that the diazepam they'd give me for the night before and the morning of would react well with the sedation to make me even higher. 

Thanks again to everyone for helping.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I never had gas and air for EC but I used it in labour and o can assure you that it's amazing - if they'd given me that at EC, I'd have been laughing! Fingers crossed for you, do let us know how you get on.


----------



## pinkteapot (Jul 9, 2014)

I thought it was slightly odd from the start as they've mentioned gas and air before (why would you need it if you're sedated?) Hence I was assuming that people at my clinic are relatively conscious if they're able to suck on gas and air... 

But yes, in short, I'll have diazepam, sedation, IV pain relief and gas and air. Now there's a party.


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd quite like to join you on the day - sounds great!!!


----------



## pinkteapot (Jul 9, 2014)

I am allergic to penicillin so they're going to be giving me a different antibiotic. Not looking forward to that as EVERY alternative I've ever tried has made me very nauseous. I haven't had antibiotics in about six years now. So the party might not be quite as pleasant as it sounds if all the sedation and pain relief adds to that nausea! 

I know people can talk some cr*p under sedation so I'll probably ask them about 100 times to make sure it wasn't penicillin that they gave me.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

As an ex anaesthetic nurse I can assure you that gas and air is used, but not in the format they use in labour. It is part of having an anaesthetic and is just breathed in through an oxygen mask.

Also I too have had EC once already and it was under heavy sedation. Just felt like a GA without the sickness afterwards, nowt to worry about hun


----------



## pinkteapot (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you! They'd just said gas and air so I assumed it was a help-yourself suck-it tube! A mask makes more sense as the anaesthetist was talking yesterday about him giving me gas and air.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Ah, does make sense! I must have had some then. I don't think I had enough of it though.


----------



## pinkteapot (Jul 9, 2014)

Well... We'll know how it went in 48 hours. EC is on Friday (time TBC but will be morning).


----------



## FLC2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

Good luck, pinkteapot!

Call me nuts, but I'm actually more worried about ET, as I know there won't be any anaesthesia and when I had a mock transfer done it really hurt! But then - I am a wuss


----------



## Gwen A (Mar 19, 2014)

I would like to add that I was completely zonked through EC, but there was a lady that day who wasn't. She was needle phobic and having a similar experience to you in the run up. Despite having extra sedation she was awake through the procedure, but really enjoyed it. The anesthetist was there to look after the entire time (his or her job is really just to keep you happy) and chatted with the staff. I was little envious of her because she had such a positive experience and I probably just snored through it.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Thought I would update since it is relevant -- I had EC this morning, and remember none of it. The last thing I (vaguely) remember is the doctor inserting a speculum, and the next thing I (vaguely) remember is waking up in recovery and asking the nurse whether I was still in the surgical suite or had already been moved. I've had no bleeding and no major post-procedure pain, although my abdomen is still uncomfortable. I was ravenous an hour or so after fully waking up, so everything as usual there!  

Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## pinkteapot (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks both, and good to hear another story of someone who didn't fall asleep on sedation but survived! I wonder if being really anxious affects how well sedation works? Will try to stay as relaxed as I can!


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Good luck pinkteapot   let us know how you get on xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck for friday teapot,

What you have to remember is the mind is a very powerful thing and you can actually stop medication working if you work yourself up too much  

Just relax and tell yourself it will be fine and allow the drugs to do their job. You know people can be completely out of it, like I was, so believe in yourself that you will be one of those people.

I am hoping to be right behind you in a few weeks time, hoping to start stimming again in the week or so


----------



## pinkteapot (Jul 9, 2014)

18 eggs later....!

It was fine. I was conscious but I only remember bits of it. The gas and air was actually the suck-on-a-tube type and one thing I do remember is repeatedly telling them the ceiling was moving after sucking it!! Love the gas and air.  

Not painful at all. Felt some pressure at one point and squeezed the anaesthetist's hand then don't remember the next bit.

Only bad thing is between the 18 eggs and my last blood results they said I'm at OHSS risk. Fingers crossed it stays away.

Thank you so, so much again for all the reassurances. You were spot on!


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Brilliant news - huge congrats.

(I had 18 eggs collected before and no ohss so fingers crossed for you) xxxxx


----------



## FLC2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

Great news, pinkteapot! And very reassuring, so thanks for reporting back


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats excellent news Pinkteapot! 18 Eggs is awsome well done you xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

You will not feel a thing honey I promise!! Just make sure you say to the nurse to knock you out with the sedation and they will xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice one teapot 18 is fab xx


----------

